

Email opt-out assistance - JakeButler

I've got a small problem, and it seems fairly elementary to solve, but thought you all might be able to help out.<p>I send out a mass email to potential clients once a month.  The list is generated using advertising database.  There are several recipients that ask to be removed from the list after each mailing, and right now I manually edit the list.<p>My proposed solution is a link in the email to an opt-out landing page.  The opt-outer (new term, courtesy of moi) would enter their email and click "submit" to be removed from future mailings.<p>For the next email blast, I would export a CSV of potential clients from the advertising database (it's refreshed monthly), and then using a php script, would compare the two tables (opted-out and new addresses), and wherever an entry exists in both tables it would be removed from the mailing list.  Then export the remaining list into a CSV for a mail merge.<p>Does this look like I'm on the right track or is there any easier way?  Know of any canned scripts that would execute this?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>-Jake Butler (long time reader, first time poster)
======
jws
Don't make your potential client enter his email address to opt out, pass it
in as a parameter. If you demand more than one click from him to opt out, then
you are asking too much, it is after all your rudeness that has interrupted
his day and is causing him to take action in the first place.

In broader terms, there are companies that will handle this for you for a
small fee. They also have fancy tricks to get through the bulk mail filters.
If you send enough messages to get tagged as a bulk mailer you will probably
have to change your domain name to get through in the future.

